# New Mastodon is giving me the hybrid picking fever (original song)



## Moostifur (Aug 25, 2014)

This is my first time writing anything in a while. I wouldn't quite call it a song rather a collection of a few riffs that, in due time, will become a full-fledged jam. The programmed drums are kinda lame but hey, I ain't no drum scientist. Let me know what you think. If you so desire, post a link to your stuff for me to check out (c4c if you will).


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Aug 25, 2014)

This was pretty good my only complaint was that the leads got lost in the mix towards the end of the song.


----------

